# [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?



## Jarafi (11. September 2011)

*[Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

*Review*​ 


*Corsair*​ 


*H80*​ 


*Herzlich willkommen*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Das bin ich*
Wie bei jeder Review möchte ich mich kurz vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Jan Ramon Fischer, ich bin 19 Jahre alt und komme aus Waldkirch im schönen Schwarzwald.
Hobbymäßig mach ich sehr viel mit dem PC: von Basteleien bis Overclocking ist alles dabei - und ich bin leidenschaftlicher Fotograf.
Ich hab mir natürlich auch wieder was besonderes für die Aufnahmen einfallen lassen.



*Danksagungen*
Kein Test ohne eine Danksagung an die, ohne die dieser Test nicht möglich gewesen wäre.
Ein ganz großes Dankeschön geht an *Corsair* Deutschland für den H80 und den RAM.
Ein weiteres großes Dankeschön geht an *MSI* für die Grafikkarte und das Mainboard, sowie an *be quiet!* Für das Netzteil und den CPU-Kühler.
Auch *Noiseblocker* darf nicht fehlen für den Multiframelüfter




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Zum Unternehmen*
Corsair wurde 1994 in den USA gegründet. Die Firma hat ihren Sitz in Fremont; das liegt im sonnigen Kalifornien.
Das Unternehmen war anfangs auf Hochleistungs-Arbeitsspeicher spezialisiert, mittlerweile bietet es jedoch eine breitere Palette an Arbeitsspeicher an.
Darüber hinaus hat sich Corsair im Bereich der Netzteile und Gehäuse einen Namen gemacht.
Desweiteren fertigt das Unternehmen auch Kompaktflüssigkeitskühlungen, USB-Sticks, Headsets und Lautsprecher für euer Gamingsystem.

*Informationen zum Test*
In meiner Review geht es nun um eine der Flüssigkeitskühlungen von Corsair, die H80.
Passend zu der neusten Flüssigkeitskühlung von Corsair habe ich mir wieder ein coole Motto mit jede Menger abgedrehter Bilder ausgedacht.

Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?

Ob die H80 auch Hitzköpfe kühl hält, klärt meine Review​ 


*Was ihr so findet*​ 
Die Unterpunkte des Inhaltsverzeichnis sind mit dem jeweiligen Punkt im Test verlinkt, wollt ihr euch nur die Montage , einfach auf den entsprechenden Punkt klicken und schwupps seit ihr da, natürlich gibt es neben jedem Titel auch ein "Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis"
Die Bilder gibt es natürlich nicht nur in klein, anklicken und die volle Pracht genießen.




*I. Äußerlichkeiten*

 *Die Verpackung*​ *Der Lieferumfang*


*II. Der Kühler im Detail*

 *Details zum Aufbau der H80*​ *Die Kühleinheit*
 *Der Radiator und die Schlüche*
 *Corsair Link*​ 
*III. Die Montage des Kühlers*

*IV. Der Test*

 *Das Testsystem*
 *Temperatur-Messungen*
 *Tischaufbau des Testsystems*
 *Die Temperaturen bei Montage im Deckel*​ *Die Temperaturen bei Montage an der Rückseite*
 *Die Temperaturen am Heck bei 1,5V CPU*
 *Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau*
 *Die Temperaturen mit einem Lüfter*
 *Der Lüftervergleich ein Lüfter reinblasend*
 *Die Lautstärke*

*V. Resümee*

 *Die Awards*
 *Weiterführende Links*​ 

*I. Die Äußerlichkeiten *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
*Die Verpackung*
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wie jede Hardware wandert auch die Corsair H80 in einer schicken Schachtel über die Ladentheke.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Die Verpackung ist überwiegend in schwarz gehalten, die Infos finden wir in den Schriftfarben weiß und blau, passend zum Thema „Wasserkühler“, da jeder die Farbe blau mit dem Meer oder eben Wasser verbindet​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Auf der Front fällt uns sofort das Bild des eigentlichen Kühlerkörpers ins Auge, der auf einem Mainboard zusammen mit einem Dominator-Kit verbaut ist.
Die Dominator-RAMs auf der Verpackung gehören zur High-End RAM Serie von Corsair, die jedoch nicht in diesem Set enthalten ist.
Der Kühlkörper wirkt auf dem Bild zwar recht klein im Vergleich zum RAM-Riegel, steckt jedoch voller technischer Raffinessen; mehr dazu im Absatz „technische Details“.
Das Corsair-Logo mit seinen drei Segeln passt hervorragend zum Gesamtdesign der Front.
Unten links auf der Front finden wir ein Bild des gesamten Systems; rechts davon eine Aufzählung, zu welchen Sockeln der Kühler kompatibel ist.
Recht daneben finden wir – unübersehbar - den Namen „H80“ und eine Hinweis darauf, dass es sich um einen „High-Performance Liquid CPU Cooler“ handelt.​ 
Auf dem Deckel finden wir Informationen zu „Corsair Link“, ein spezielles Feature von Corsair. Um es nutzen zu können, braucht ihr den „Corsair Link Commander“ der jedoch nicht im Set enthalten ist. Mehr zu den Features von Corsair Link gibt’s im Abschnitt Corsair-Link.​ 
Auf den beiden Seitenteilen der Schachtel finden wir einmal rechts das Logo wie auf der Front und links einige Spezifikationen des Kühlers und der beiliegenden Lüfter.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Der nachfolgenden Tabelle könnt ihr wichtige Details zur Kühlung entnehmen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf der Rückseite finden wir die interessantesten Features etwas genauer beschrieben, darüber hinaus ein kleines Vergleichsdiagramm zur älteren H60 und dem Boxed-Kühler für einen i7 920. Auf dem Boden finden schließlich eine Hinweis, dass wir 5 Jahre Garantie auf die H80 haben.​ 
Nun öffnen wir einfach mal die Schachtel.​ 

*Der Lieferumfang*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Natürlich auch wieder ein kleines Filmchen dazu.​ 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jnvWybBflHU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 ​ 

Nach dem Öffnen die Schachtel fällt uns sofort ein roter Zettel mit der Aufschrift „Stop“ ins Auge.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auf diesem findet ihr den Hinweis, euer Corsair-Produkt im Falle eines Defekts nicht zum Händler zurückzubringen, sondern direkt an den Kundendienst von Corsair einzusenden.
Ein toller Service, der euch das nervige Zurückbringen zu eurem Händler erspart.​

Weiter finden wir eine kurze Einbauanleitung für AMD- und Intel-System, die sich fast von selbst erklärt.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Auch noch mit dabei ein kleiner „Solutions Guide“ in dem alle Produktgruppen von Corsair, kurz vorgestellt werden: ein Blick hinein lohnt sich.
Nehmen wir die Schaumstoffplatte heraus, haben wir einen Blick auf den gut verpackten Kühler und das restliche Zubehör.
Wir finden sowohl komplette Halterungen für Intel und AMD im Set. Bei AMD benutzt ihr das auf den AMD-Boards vorinstallierte Retention-Modul.
Für Intel verwendet ihr die beiliegende Backplate sowie die passenden Schrauben.
Falls ihr euch wundert, warum ihr die Intel-Halterungen nicht im Lieferumfang findet: Diese sind an der H80 schon montiert. Mehr dazu im Abschnitt „Montage“.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Ich hab euch den kompletten Inhalt in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*II.**Der Kühler im Detail*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Nachdem wir unseren neuen Kühler ausgepackt haben, halten wir eine der neusten Kompakt-Flüssigkeitskühlungen in unseren Händen.
Im Gegensatz zu üblichen Flüssigkeitskühlungen, die normalerweise mit einer Kühlflüssigkeit auf Wasserbasis arbeiten und die selber befüllt werden müssen, ist die H80 bereits komplett mit einer speziellen Kühlflüssigkeit gefüllt; ebenso wurde die Wärmeleitpaste bereits im Vorfeld aufgetragen.
Ihr müsst die H80 nur montieren und anschließen.
Schon rein optisch macht die H80 einiges her: Die gesamte Kühleinheit ist komplett in schwarz gehalten - von der Pumpe bis zum Radiator. Dies verleiht dem Set einen sehr edlen Look.
Wenn ihr versucht, die eigentliche Pumpe des Systems auszumachen: ihr werdet keine finden. Die ist nämlich bei der H80 - wie auch bei den Vorgängermodellen - in der Kühleinheit versteckt​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*Details zum Aufbau der H80*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wie dem obigen Bild zu entnehmen ist, besteht die H80 aus drei Komponenten:​ 
¡ der Kühleinheit, bestehend aus dem eigentlichen Kühlblock mit Kontaktfläche, der Pumpe und der Lüftersteuerung (links im Bild)
¡ dem Radiator zur Abkühlung der Flüssigkeit (rechts im Bild)
¡ den Verbindungsschläuchen​

Die Kühleinheit sitzt anstelle des üblichen CPU-Lüfters auf der CPU und nimmt die von der CPU abgegebene Wärme-Energie auf. Diese wird auf die Kühlflüssigkeit übertragen, durch die Pumpe über die Verbindungsschläuche in den Radiator befördert und dort mit Hilfe von zwei Lüftern auf konventionelle Weise an die Außenluft abgegeben.
Im folgenden erläutere ich euch diese drei Komponenten der H80 etwas genauer.​ 


*Die Kühleinheit*​
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​

Dieser kleine Block hat ein sehr ausgetüfteltes Design, und strotzt vor Features.
Zum einen eben die Besonderheit, dass dieser Kühlblock Pumpe und CPU-Kontaktfläche vereint und ihr so keinen sperrigen Lufttower-Gebilde mehr im Gehäuse habt.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das Ganze ist so aufgebaut, dass im unteren Bereich der Kühleinheit die CPU-Kontaktfläche für die Wärmeaufnahme sorgt und die Wärme dann über die im oberen Teil des Kühlblocks liegende Pumpe durch den Radiator gejagt wird.
Zusätzlich finden wir eine integrierte Lüftersteuerung, die drei Profile bietet, die sich direkt auf Kühlleistung und Lautstärke auswirken.
Am Kühlblock selbst findet ihr zwei 3pin Lüfteranschlüsse, die mit den Profilen angesprochen werden können. Diese Profile zeigen sich als drei weisse Balkenabschnitte auf der Oberfläche. Jedem der Abschnitte entspricht ein bestimmter Betriebmodus der Kühleinheit:​

· Low-Noise Mode: 1300RPM
· Balanced Mode: 2000RPM
· High Performance Mode: 2500RPM​ 
Diese Profile könnt ihr über den Schalter in der Mitte auf der Oberseite der Kühleinheit auswählen. Welches Profil gerade aktiv ist, zeigt euch der dreistufige LED-Kreis der um den Schalter angeordnet ist.
Leuchten alle drei Balken ist das dritte Profil aktiv, um ein Beispiel zu nennen.​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Das „Männchen“ am Ende des LED-Kreises steht für die Corsair-Link Technik, damit könnt ihr eine Feinjustierung der H80 vornehmen.
Den Anschluss für den Corsair Link Commander findet ihr auf der gegenüberliegenden Seite der Lüfteranschlüsse. Mit diesem Corsair Link ist es möglich, eine genaue Anpassung der Lüftergeschwindigkeit oder der Pumpengeschwindigkeit an die gewünschte Temperatur vorzunehmen. Hauptkriterium dabei ist, die Geräuschentwicklung zu minimieren.
Wie ihr seht, bietet dieser kleine Block jede Menge neueste Technik für euren Komfort.​ 

*Der Radiator und die Schläuche*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Corsair hat der H80 einen Radiator in Single-Bauweise zur Seite gestellt, um die Wärme möglichst effizient abzuführen. Auf diesem 120mm Single-Radiator könnt ihr auf jeder Seite einen 120 mm Lüfter installieren. Durch diese kompakte Bauweise könnt ihr den Radiator in fast jedes beliebiges Gehäuse einbauen: Voraussetzung hierfür: ein 120 mm Lüfterplatz.
Obwohl es möglich ist, den Radiator mit einem einzigen 120mm Lüfter zu betreiben, empfiehlt sich eine optimalere Vorgehensweise: Man setzt zwei 120mm Lüfter im sogenannten Push-Pull-Verfahren ein: Der eine saugt die Luft an, der andere sorgt für eine zügige Abfuhr der Wärme aus dem Radiator.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Als ein Problem betrachtete ich zunächst die fixe Länge der Verbindungsschläuche zwischen Kühleinheit und Radiator. Doch in der Praxis erwiesen sich meine Bedenken als gegenstandslos: Die Schläuche sind biegsam aber dennoch straff gehalten. Weder sind sie zu kurz geraten, noch hängen sie nicht unnütz im Gehäuse rum. Außerdem ist es möglich die Schläuche an der Kühleinheit zu drehen, dies vereinfacht unter Umständen die Montage.​ 
Ich habe euch alle wichtigen Daten des Kühlers noch einmal in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Bei der Verarbeitung gibt rein gar nichts zu kritisieren, alles passt und ist dicht.
Corsair macht bei der H80 sowohl mit den Features als auch mit der Verarbeitung ihrem Namen alle Ehre.​ 

*Corsair Link*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Wie bereits angesprochen, bietet die H80 einen Anschluss für die Corsair Link-Technology. Diese Technologie basiert auf einem neuartigen Sensor-Konzept, das dazu dienen soll, alle euere Corsair Komponenten zentral zu kontrollieren und zu überwachen. Es besteht aus einer Kombination von Hard- und Software und wird gerade für den Marktauftitt vorbereitet.
Mit Hilfe dieser Corsair-Link Technology seit ihr in der Lage, sämtliche Corsair-Komponenten im PC zu überwachen und bei Bedarf eine Feinjustierung dieser Komponenten vorzunehmen.
Als Beispiel diene hier die H80.
Bis jetzt haben wir nur drei vorgefertigte Lüfterprofile, die wir einstellen können. Eine Temperaturüberwachung seitens der H80 fehlt allerdings.
Hier dient die Corsair Link Technologie als Hilfsmittel um nun einerseits eigene Lüfterprofile erstellen oder die Lüfter natürlich in Echtzeit an die Belastung anpassen, andererseits ist es möglich, die Pumpengeschwindikeit anzupassen und die Flüssigkeitstemperatur auszulesen.
Natürlich könnt ihr auch einzelne Spannungen z.B. von euren RAMs anpassen. Die Software, die das ermöglicht, wurde in Zusammenarbeit mit Cool-IT-Systems entworfen. Auf dieses neuartige Konzept der PC-Überwachung und -Steuerung bin ich schon sehr gespannt.​ 

*III. Die Montage des Kühlers *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Corsair wirbt bei der H80 mit einer einfachen Montage. Ob die Montage wirklich so einfach ist und ihr binnen einiger Minuten eine Flüssigkeitskühlung am Laufen habt, wird sich gleich zeigen.
Die Montage des Kühlers geschieht wie oben angesprochen bei AMD-Systemen mit Hilfe des Rentention-Moduls und ist kinderleicht zu handhaben, da sie ohne Ausbau des Mainboards vonstatten geht.
Auf Intel-Systemen kommt ihr um den Ausbau des Mainboards meistens nicht herum, außer euer Mainboardschlitten hat eine Backplateöffnung. In diesem Fall verwendet ihr die beiliegende Backplate und die dazugehörigen Schrauben.
Die beiliegende Montageanleitung erläutert in acht Schritten den Aufbau der Kühlung, sowohl bei AMD-, als auch bei Intel-Systemen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Im einzelnen:
Ihr benötigt für die Montage des Radiators einen freien 120mm Lüfterplatz am Heck oder im Deckel eures Gehäuses.
Der Radiator ist so zu montieren, dass der Luftstrom in das Gehäuse gerichtet ist: Von außen wird die kalte Luft angesaugt und nach innen geblasen. Voraussetzung hierfür: Ein gut belüftetes Gehäuse, da es sonst zu einem Wärmestau kommen könnte.
Was passiert, wenn man den Luftstrom umdreht, wenn also der Airflow von Innen nach Außen verläuft, habe ich natürlich auch getestet. Das Ergebnis könnt ihr euch bei den Temperaturdiagrammen ansehen.​

Ich habe euch die Montage-Schritte in einer Tabelle zusammengefasst.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Das Montieren des Kühlers dauert ca.15- 20 Minuten und ist mit einfachem Werkzeug zu bewerkstelligen. Ihr braucht also keine Riesen-Werkstatt-Ausrüstung oder gar besondere Fachkenntnisse.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Das Ergebnis*
Corsair wirbt mit einer einfachen Montage:, Dies kann ich zu bestätigen.
Besonders der Platz, der durch die kleinen Abmessungen der H80 auf dem Board frei wird, könnt ihr zum Beispiel für Corsairs Dominator-RAMs verwenden, die unter die meisten Luftkühler gar nicht passen dürften.​ 

*IV. Der Test *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Abseits der aufgezählten Features und auch der Montage sind natürlich die Betriebs-Temperaturen im praktischen Betrieb interessant: Man möchte ja schließlich wissen, ob sich der Neukauf gelohnt hat. Deshalb nun zum eigentlichen Test der Kompaktsystem H80.​ 
*Das Testsystem*​
*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Damit ihr wisst welches System unter Wasser gesetzt wird, hier das Testsystem und die verwendeten Lüfter.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Temperatur-Messungen*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Ich teste sowohl die Temperaturen als auch die Lautstärke. Als Gegner dient der be quiet! Dark Rock Advanced, der auch schon bei mir im Test war.
Bei den Temperaturtests habe ich jeweils alle drei Profile verwendet und nach 30 Minuten die Temperatur festgestellt.
Auch kamen mehrere Lüfter neben dem mitgelieferten Lüfter zum Einsatz bei der Einzellüfterbestückung, sie liefen alle mit voller Drehzahl. Die Lüftertabelle findet ihr beim Testsystem.​ 
Zum Einsatz kommen die Modi:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Des Weiteren wurde natürlich in verschiedenen Einbaupositionen getestet: Diese sehen wie folgt aus:
[dabei meint „reinblasend“ in das Gehäuse hinein, „rausblasend“ entsprechend aus dem Gehäuse heraus].​ 
Als Referenz [die farblich im Diagramm hervorgehoben ist] dient der "Balanced-Modus".​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Der Tischaufbau des Testsystems*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Für die Temperaturmessungen außerhalb meines Gehäuses kam wieder mein bewährter Tischaufbau zum Einsatz.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen bei Montage im Deckel*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Beginnen wir mit den Temperaturmessungen bei denen die H80 im Deckel montiert war, in das Gehäuse blasend und einmal aus dem Gehäuse her raus​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Wie ihr schön erkennen könnt, hat es einen Grund, warum der Airflow von außen ins Gehäuse gehen soll: so bekommt der Radiator frische, kalte Luft und keine vorgewärmte.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen bei Montage an der Rückseite*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

Nun folgen die beiden Diagramme über den Einbau der H80 am Heck des Gehäuses. ​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


Einmal den Airflow ins Gehäuse gerichtet und einmal nach Außen.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen am Heck bei 1,5V CPU*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Natürlich hat mich auch noch interessiert wie sich die H80 bei einer CPU-Spannung von 1,5V gehen den Dark Rock schlägt. 
Die H80 war so am Heck angebracht und der Lufstrom ging in das Gehäuse. 
Hier das Ergebnis:​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen auf dem Tischaufbau*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Auch natürlich interessant wenn auch nicht wirklich praxisrelevant:, das Verhalten der H80 auf dem Tisch ohne Gehäuse Airflow.[Diagramm​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Temperaturen mit einem Lüfter*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Auch hat mich interessiert, wie sich die H80 mit einem Lüfter schlägt. Alle Lüfter auf der H80 liefen bei diesem Test mit ihrer vollen Drehzahl, wie oben in der Tabelle angegeben.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Hier zeigt sich, dass man aufgrund des „dichten“ Radiators einen Lüfter benötigt, der viel „Wind“ macht, sonst kommt es zum Wärmestau, wie man beim Multiframe sehen kann.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Lüftervergleich ein Lüfter reinblasend*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Hier ein kleiner Vergleich zwischen der H80 und dem Dark Rock mit zwei Lüftern.
Einmal dem be quiet! SilentWing und dem der H80 beiliegenden Corsairlüfter.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Die Lautstärke*​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt bei einem neuen Lüfter ist natürlich die Lautstärke.
Bei der Kühlleistung konnte der H80 voll überzeugen, ob das bei der Lautstärke auch der Fall ist? ​ 
Die Pumpe hört ihr nie störend, beim ersten Einschalten gluckert es kurz und danach hört ihr sie nie wieder.
Wie bereits oben erwähnt, habt ihr die Möglichkeit drei Lüfterprofile auszuwählen, die sich direkt auf die Kühlleistung aber auch auf die Lautstärke auswirken.​ 
Das erste Profil „Low-Noise“ mit 1300RPM der Lüfter bietet eine bessere Kühlleistung als der Luftkühler und ist nicht von den anderen PC-Komponenten in der Lautstärke zu unterscheiden.
Beim zweiten Profil, das sich „Balanced“ nennt mit 2000RPM, steigt die Kühlleistung natürlich wieder an, jedoch auch der Geräuschpegel: Ihr hört nun ein leichtes Rauschen, auch aus einem geschlossenen System. - Dennoch ist die Geräuschentwicklung noch leiser wie bei manchen Grafikkarten-Kühlern.
Das letzte Profil mit dem Namen „Performance“ 2500RPM hat eine enorme Kühlleistung: bei dieser Umdrehungszahl sind die Lüfter jedoch störend hörbar. Wenn ihr mit einem Headset spielt, wird euch das nicht stören, mit normalen PC-Boxen jedoch schon.
Jedoch könnt ihr selbst einen mit 4GHz betriebenen Phenom II X4 [1,4V] mit dem „Low Noise“-Profil bestens kühlen.​ 

*V. Resümee *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​Das Fazit meines ersten Kompakt-Flüssigkeits-Kühlungs-Test fällt durchgehenden positiv aus, bis auf die Lüfter- aber der Reihe nach.
Corsair präsentiert mit der H80 einen gelungen Kompaktflüssigkeitskühler, der mich sowohl in der Montage als auch in der Kühlleistung voll überzeugen konnte.
Die Montage ist wie überall angesprochen, super einfach.
Die Verarbeitung des ganzen Sets ist. wie von Corsair gewohnt, sehr gut und durch die schwarze Farbgebung wirkt das Kühl-Set sehr edel. 
Diese Kühl-Methode ist eine echte Alternative, sowohl zu sperrigen und schweren Luftkühlern als auch zu „echten“ Wasserkühlungen.
Die Zeiten, in denen man mit Montageschwierigkeiten und großem Gewicht zu kämpfen hatte, die sich beide negativ auf das Mainboard oder das Gehäuse auswirken, sind damit vorbei.
Ein weiterer Punkt der potenzielle Käufer einer solchen Kühlung sehr erfreuen wird, ist die Tatsache, dass das System völlig wartungsfrei ist. In der Praxis heisst dies: einfach anschließen und die Temperaturen bewundern.
Für Gamer und Overclocker ist diese Kühlung ebenso empfehlenswert: Trotz der geringen Abmessungen bietet sie enorme Kühlleistung. Dies zaubert sicher jedem OC’ler ein breites Grinsen ins Gesicht.
Das einzige, was ich an Negativem an der Kühlung feststellen konnte, sind die etwas lauten Lüfter bei Verwendung des „Balanced Profil“ und der störenden Geräuschkulisse bei Verwendung des „Performance Profil“.
Abschließend lässt sich sagen, die neue H80 hat mich echt beeindruckt und bekommt von mir eine volle Kaufempfehlung.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Awards *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 
Um Abschließend den Bogen zum Motto „ Nasse Erfrischung für Hitzköpfe“ zu schließen.
Sie kühlt jeden Hitzkopf locker ab und überzeugt außerdem mit jeder Menge toller Features.
Dafür gibt’s den „Gold-Award“ und natürlich den „Hydro-Award“​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Weiterführende Links *​*Zum Inhaltsverzeichnis*​ 

*Ihr wollt eurer CPU nun auch eine Abkühlung verpassen?*
*Hier die Links:*​ 
*Corsair H80 im PCGH-Preisvergleich*​ 
*Corsair H80 bei Corsair*​


----------



## Jarafi (11. September 2011)

*AW: [Review] Corsair H80 - Nasse Abkühlung für Hitzköpfe?*

Hi liebe PCGhardler,

hier meine neuste Review zur Corsair H80 .

Ich hoffe sie gefällt euch, und ich würd mich freuen wenn ihr mir Tipps,Lobs aber auch Kritik da lasst.

Zum Diskussionsthread: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...air-h80-nasse-abkuehlung-fuer-hitzkoepfe.html

Viel Spaß beim Lesen

Jarafi


----------

